#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Английский >  > > >  >  >  Бла-бла-бла

## Нико

Ну где вы там, гениальные переводчки? Какие предложения по переводу этой одиозной мусорной фразы на русский? (Многие так и переводят: бла-бла-бла, но это нонсенс). Есть вариант "ля-ля-ля", но тоже весьма сомнителен. Жду идей!

----------


## Нагфа

> Ну где вы там, гениальные переводчки? Какие предложения по переводу этой одиозной мусорной фразы на русский? (Многие так и переводят: бла-бла-бла, но это нонсенс). Есть вариант "ля-ля-ля", но тоже весьма сомнителен. Жду идей!


я не переводчик, но когда приезжает наш англоговорящий руководитель, он так и говорит в нужном месте "la-la-la"

----------


## До

Разные смыслы в зависимости от контекста.

Для безконтекстного перевода рекомендую сайт http://translate.google.com/#en|ru|

----------


## Raudex

фа-фа-фа

----------


## Zatsunen

bla - абсурд, вздор, чепуха
bla(h)-bla(h) - болтать чепуху, нести вздор, пустословить
bla(h)-bla(h)-bla(h) - и тому подобное, и всё такое прочее, и так далее
She's been bla-blaing all night long about me being not competent in some certain questions. — Она весь вечер болтала ерунду о моей некомпетентности в некоторых вопросах  :Smilie:

----------

Чиффа (27.06.2010), Юй Кан (26.06.2010)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Ну где вы там, гениальные переводчки? Какие предложения по переводу этой одиозной мусорной фразы на русский? (Многие так и переводят: бла-бла-бла, но это нонсенс). Есть вариант "ля-ля-ля", но тоже весьма сомнителен. Жду идей!


Может, что-то вроде "и т.д. и т.п.". Хотя, думаю, что скоро это выражение станет вполне литературным (если еще не стало), так как подходящий аналог в русском действительно не найти.

----------


## Joy

"в том же духе", "ерунда" - от контекста.

----------


## Ersh

Я бы перевел, но Правила Форума запрещают мне это публиковать....

----------

Aion (27.06.2010), Маша_ла (27.06.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (27.06.2010), Чиффа (27.06.2010), Шавырин (27.06.2010)

----------


## Аминадав

"ну, и так далее"
"а потом там {он еще что-то сказал / еще что-то написано}"
"и всё такое"

Для того, чтобы сохранить стиль можно в другом месте перевода что-то русское разговорное ввернуть  :Smilie:

----------


## Поляков

ТРА-ЛЯ-ЛЯ, нескл. мн. (разг.). Пустые разговоры (обычно с оттенком неодобрительности). Употребляется при обозначении, при передаче никчемных, бесконечных и бессмысленных разговоров.

ТРАЛИ ВАЛИ, нескл. (разг.). Ерунда, пустяки, пустая болтовня. Этому бездельнику всё трали вали. Трали вали разводить.

----------

Аминадав (27.06.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (27.06.2010)

----------


## Нико

> ТРА-ЛЯ-ЛЯ, нескл. мн. (разг.). Пустые разговоры (обычно с оттенком неодобрительности). Употребляется при обозначении, при передаче никчемных, бесконечных и бессмысленных разговоров.
> 
> ТРАЛИ ВАЛИ, нескл. (разг.). Ерунда, пустяки, пустая болтовня. Этому бездельнику всё трали вали. Трали вали разводить.


Приведите пример, плиз, с использованием "трали-вали". По-моему, мы в разговорном русском так не говорим. А вот "бла-бла-бла" очень распространено в разг. англ. яз. Типа, "Чандракирти говорит: пустота, бла-бла-бла".... НО ведь "бла-бла-бла" не вошло ещё в русский зык как заимствованное выражение. Хотя неокторые почему-то его употребляют....

Может, быть, успокоииться на "и всё такое", "типа того"? Но это не совсем передаёт контекст....

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.06.2010)

----------


## Поляков

> Приведите пример, плиз, с использованием "трали-вали".


У меня был один заказчик, который формулировал так:

 - Ну, ты сам знаешь что писать... ну... это... трали-вали, кошки срали... на две полосы, к пятнице. 

Правда, нигде больше не встречал это выражение.

----------


## Aion

Трали-Вали -
1. бессмысленный pазговоp
2. менстpуальный пеpиод 
Значение слова Трали-Вали из Словаря воровского жаргона  :Cool:

----------


## Буль

И это всё - буддизм?  :Mad:

----------


## Нико

> И это всё - буддизм?


Нет, это всё -- язык.

----------


## Бо

Моя учительница русского языка говорила - "и так далее, и тому подобное".

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (28.06.2010)

----------


## Нико

> Моя учительница русского языка говорила - "и так далее, и тому подобное".


Это неплохо, но не совсем современно.

----------


## Маша_ла

Хы.
В голову приходит в данном контексте.. "И т.д., и т.п."  "И тому подобное".. Не более того  :Smilie: 

Вообще, слава богу, что у нас пока что это "бла-бла-бла" не прижилось  :Smilie:

----------

Кузьмич (30.06.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (28.06.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Ну где вы там, гениальные переводчки? Какие предложения по переводу этой одиозной мусорной фразы на русский? (Многие так и переводят: бла-бла-бла, но это нонсенс). Есть вариант "ля-ля-ля", но тоже весьма сомнителен. Жду идей!


приведите несколько примеров, где встречается эта идиома

----------


## Нико

> приведите несколько примеров, где встречается эта идиома


Я уже приводила. Из учения ламы Еше, славящегося своим неформальным стилем: "Chandrakirti says: emptiness is this and that, bla bla bla".... You lean only this bla bla bla.....


Может, не самый удачный пример. Или ещё: "When you describe shunyata, bla-bla-bla, sunyata is like this and that".....



Мне кажется, что "ля-ля-ля" и "трали-вали" едва ли лучший перевод для blablabla. "И так далее, и тому подобное" -- не слишком жаргонно, а я хочу именно литературного жаргонизма.

----------


## До

> "Chandrakirti says: emptiness is this and that, bla bla bla".... You lean only this bla bla bla.....


Например, "и прочая чушь".

----------


## Zatsunen

"When you describe shunyata, bla-bla-bla, sunyata is like this and that".....
"Когда вы словесно пытаетесь описать пустоту, что она похожа на это или на то...."

----------


## Нико

> Например, "и прочая чушь".


Это уже похоже не правду.... Спасибо.  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> "When you describe shunyata, bla-bla-bla, sunyata is like this and that".....
> "Когда вы словесно пытаетесь описать пустоту, что она похожа на это или на то...."


Вы забыли про bla bla bla -- эо важный компонент фразы.  :Smilie:  Я серьёзно.

----------


## Zatsunen

bla-bla-bla - это не "литературный жаргонизм", а ономатопоэтическая лексема, имитирующая речь. Прямого  перевода на русский язык не существует, поэтому некоторые переводят "бла-бла-бла" (прямое калькирование), а другие при помощи описательных методов. 
В данном контексте, по моему скромному мнению, хорош описательный перевод, потому что калькирование "смажет" стилистику текста.

p.s. Например, в японском языке подобные слова составляют большой процент устной и письменной речи. (поцун-поцун - звук спелого плода, упавшего с дерева, бура-бура(аруку) - шататься без дела). Перевод, типа "персик шлёп-шлёп упал с дерева" был бы странным, а второй пример и вовсе не поддаётся калькированию.

----------

Аминадав (29.06.2010)

----------


## До

> татакать тата́кать "болтать, калякать", псковск., тверск. (Даль), звукоподражательного происхождения.


Та-та-та.

----------


## Нико

> bla-bla-bla - это не "литературный жаргонизм", а ономатопоэтическая лексема, имитирующая речь. Прямого  перевода на русский язык не существует, поэтому некоторые переводят "бла-бла-бла" (прямое калькирование), а другие при помощи описательных методов. 
> В данном контексте, по моему скромному мнению, хорош описательный перевод, потому что калькирование "смажет" стилистику текста.
> 
> p.s. Например, в японском языке подобные слова составляют большой процент устной и письменной речи. (поцун-поцун - звук спелого плода, упавшего с дерева, бура-бура(аруку) - шататься без дела). Перевод, типа "персик шлёп-шлёп упал с дерева" был бы странным, а второй пример и вовсе не поддаётся калькированию.


Согласна, в тибетском языке тоже множество подобных лексем. Но всё же желательно как-то научиться переводить блаблабла, а не просто выпускать это из текста. Например: "Чандракирти говорил: пустота, то-сё, и прочая чушь".... Это в принципе допустимо как перевод блаблабла в том случае, если говорящий хочет подчеркнуть бессмысленность обилия слов. Но не в каждом случае. Потому как слова досточтимого Чандракирти -- не чушь.

----------


## Нико

> Та-та-та.


До, а Вы используете "та-та-та" в обиходе? Я так -- нет.

----------


## Zatsunen

Как правило, перевод устной беседы (лекция учителя и т.д.) позволяет переводить подобные слова без оглядки на стиль, это даже внесёт некоторую живость и придаст энергичность рассказу, но при письменном переводе эти "шероховатости" могут сыграть иную роль. Я ещё подумаю, спасибо.

----------


## Svarog

ля ля три рубля?

----------


## Бо

> Это неплохо, но не совсем современно.


сегодня в автобусе слышал современный вариант: "то сё, пятое-десятое"  :Smilie:

----------

Аминадав (29.06.2010), Нико (29.06.2010), Юй Кан (29.06.2010)

----------


## Нико

> Как правило, перевод устной беседы (лекция учителя и т.д.) позволяет переводить подобные слова без оглядки на стиль, это даже внесёт некоторую живость и придаст энергичность рассказу, но при письменном переводе эти "шероховатости" могут сыграть иную роль. Я ещё подумаю, спасибо.


Спасибо и Вам, я тоже вся в раздумьях.

----------


## Спокойный

"и всё такое".
Пустота, и всё такое...

----------


## Маша_ла

Но если так много думать о "бла-бла-бле", то не останется времени на перевод остального текста  :Smilie:  И суть может оказаться не важной после такого глубокого размышления над "бла-бла-блой"  :Smilie: 

Я думаю, что литературный жаргонизм по-нашему, это будет уже слегка не литературный жаргонизм. Вот. 
Извините, что влезаю, просто забавная тема  :Smilie: 

Может так и оставить - шуньята, бла-бла-бла? Может именно это сочетание букв поможет кому-то постичь шуньяту?  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Но если так много думать о "бла-бла-бле", то не останется времени на перевод остального текста  И суть может оказаться не важной после такого глубокого размышления над "бла-бла-блой" 
> 
> Я думаю, что литературный жаргонизм по-нашему, это будет уже слегка не литературный жаргонизм. Вот. 
> Извините, что влезаю, просто забавная тема 
> 
> Может так и оставить - шуньята, бла-бла-бла? Может именно это сочетание букв поможет кому-то постичь шуньяту?


Нет, Маша, это технический, переводческий вопрос. Нужно думать, пока не будет найден верный эквивалент. Конечно, остальная часть текста важнее, но из песни ведь слово не выкинешь. Тема и правда забавна, вот и жду конструтивных предложений. Пока перевожу это по-разному, "как фишка ляжет".

----------

Маша_ла (29.06.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (30.06.2010)

----------


## sergey

> Прямого  перевода на русский язык не существует, поэтому некоторые переводят "бла-бла-бла" (прямое калькирование), а другие при помощи описательных методов.


К слову, раз уж тут обсуждаются переводы. "бла-бла-бла" - это не калькирование.
Калькирование - это когда например составное иностранное слово переводят, составляя перевод всего слова из переводов его частей.
Вот более подробно:
http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/ruwiki/952065
http://www.classes.ru/grammar/43.Teo...nnamed_28.html

То, что привели вы, наверное скорее просто заимствование, как являются заимствованиями слова компьютер, менеджер, окей и т.д.

----------


## Юй Кан

Есть такой метод: ставишь некое "приблизительное" -- т.е. не вполне подходящее -- слово, соответствующее словарному значению, подходящему по смыслу, а потом, когда перевод закончен или уже пройдена изрядная часть, вычитываешь его с начала -- накатом, т.е., потоком, не думая о неточных словах, пока не наткнёшься на одно из них и само не всплывёт более подходящее.
Или -- периодически (спустя некоторое время) возвращаться к тому периоду, где стоит неточное слово, вычитывая накатом же, пока не всплывёт более точное.
Тем самым включается/провоцируется интуиция.

"Chandrakirti says: emptiness is this and that, bla bla bla".... You lean only this bla bla bla.....
Чандракирти говорит: пустота это то, сё, пятое-десятое... Вы залипаете именно на этом пятом-десятом [западаете на... налегаете на это...]...

Это для напримера : ), не имея полного контекста, т.е. -- всего периода.

----------

Бо (29.06.2010), Буль (30.06.2010)

----------


## Zatsunen

Хорошо, хорошо, Сергей. Калькирование методом транскрипции языковой единицы.
Спасибо.

----------


## Нико

> Есть такой метод: ставишь некое "приблизительное" -- т.е. не вполне подходящее -- слово, соответствующее словарному значению, подходящему по смыслу, а потом, когда перевод закончен или уже пройдена изрядная часть, вычитываешь его с начала -- накатом, т.е., потоком, не думая о неточных словах, пока не наткнёшься на одно из них и само не всплывёт более подходящее.
> Или -- периодически (спустя некоторое время) возвращаться к тому периоду, где стоит неточное слово, вычитывая накатом же, пока не всплывёт более точное.
> Тем самым включается/провоцируется интуиция.
> 
> "Chandrakirti says: emptiness is this and that, bla bla bla".... You lean only this bla bla bla.....
> Чандракирти говорит: пустота это то, сё, пятое-десятое... Вы залипаете именно на этом пятом-десятом [западаете на... налегаете на это...]...
> 
> Это для напримера : ), не имея полного контекста, т.е. -- всего периода.


"То сё, пятое-десятое", мне понравилось. Спасибо, правда.

----------

Буль (30.06.2010)

----------


## Аминадав

> сегодня в автобусе слышал современный вариант: "то сё, пятое-десятое"


Это, по моему, ближе всего.

----------


## Нико

А, кстати, "то сё" или "то-сё"?

----------


## Бо

Через запятую, как написал Юй Кан.

----------


## Юй Кан

> А, кстати, "то сё" или "то-сё"?


Тут смешно, потому что "то-сё" -- и в Грамота.ру, и у Розенталя, а по слуху -- нужна запятая, а не дефис, т.к. в начале фразы имеет место перечисление, продолжающееся дальше упоминанием интервала, означаемого дефисом...

Т.е. с одной стороны -- догма, а с другой стороны -- логика. Т.о. есть выбор. : )

----------


## Echo

Бу-бу-бу.

----------

Аминадав (30.06.2010)

----------


## Нико

> Тут смешно, потому что "то-сё" -- и в Грамота.ру, и у Розенталя, а по слуху -- нужна запятая, а не дефис, т.к. в начале фразы имеет место перечисление, продолжающееся дальше упоминанием интервала, означаемого дефисом...
> 
> Т.е. с одной стороны -- догма, а с другой стороны -- логика. Т.о. есть выбор. : )


Спасибо Вам, наверное, Вы правы: "То, сё".

----------

